# Basement tanks. Pump for water changes?



## JoeU (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm at the point where I really want some more tanks...at least a couple, but you know how that goes once they start.

The issue is that the only place I have to put them is in my basement, where I have no drain. I have running water, but the basement is below the main waste line for the house.

I really don't want to carry buckets of water up the stairs every time I do water changes.

Does anyone have a suggestion for a good pump (inline? I guess?) that could take the waste water upstairs and into the drain? It's probably about a rise of 8 feet. No more than 10. Doesn't need to be super many gallons per hour, but not terrifically slow, either, since I'd rather not wait an hour for every water change.

I think I'm not really looking for a brand recommendation, but just what specs I should be looking for. To avoid carrying buckets upstairs, I would probably spend up to 150 dollars. Maybe even more.


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

In your situation, head height would be more valuable than gph.

There aren't many cheap pumps that will carry water at a decent rate through 8'-10' of head. I like the Mag Drive Model 12 (600 gph at 10') or 18 (850 gph at 10') for this application, but you will be at the top of your budget. Grab a sponge to cover the intake and just drop it in the tank.

Remember, you get what you pay for, especially with pumps.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Stupid question probably, but do you have window wells? Just run a hose out the well window and into the yard? Do you have a sump in the basement? I guess I have no idea how things are set up in Brooklyn maybe.


----------



## JoeU (Dec 27, 2012)

No window well, sadly. And no sump. There is what we call in Brooklyn a hatch, but that's not really any lower than the shower drain on the main floor, and it's closed with a heavy metal door. Especially when covered with snow, it's not a great solution.

Thanks for the rec on the mag drive, jcabage. Head height is exactly the spec I should be looking for (didn't know the term!).

I guess I may have to do some saving up for this project. I do know that I want good quality and something that will last. And I know myself and my tired middle-aged back. Schlepping buckets of water up the stairs will equal fewer water changes, and that's not a trend I want to get into! So I would rather have the right equipment up front, even if it means delaying the start of the project while I save the money.


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

Im not sure if your basement is unfinished, or a nice room, but if it would not look horrible down there, you can buy 150 gallon rubbermade troughs pretty cheap. You could siphon all your tanks into the trough using gravity siphon, and then just have that single trough to pump outside. You could even be pumping while multiple tanks were syphoning. This may speed the process up a big for you at least and give you once central thing to drain in the end if your talking multiple tanks. Obviously this would look horrible in a family room in a finished basement though.


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

How do you have water down there with no drain or are you just running a line from upstairs? If there is a sink there is a drain line at least a foot above the floor going out to the street.


----------



## JoeU (Dec 27, 2012)

There's a bathroom at the top of the stairs, and I can run the python downstairs to get water. There's also a hose bib in the basement. But no sink, no drain.

(Draining the old boiler when we had to replace it was a fun experience. Same with replacing the hot water heater)


----------



## pharrix (May 26, 2011)

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200311787_200311787

I use this to get water from a storage tank in the basement to the main tank upstairs. It would be good for water changes, but it does take up some room. but it should do the height you want.


----------



## JoeU (Dec 27, 2012)

That looks close to perfect, thanks!


----------

